# Dust collection upgrade on Leigh FMT Pro



## Tom Verkley (Nov 22, 2013)

just got my Leigh FMT Pro was not happy with the 1 1/4 inch dust port. So I installed a 4 inch dust port it works sooooo much better no dust.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice, Tom. That upgrade really sucks!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Does that just cover the factory port, or is it removed?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome to the site tom. let us know how that fmt performs for you.


----------

